# Favorite PSN Store Game?



## NikoKing (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah, I'm currently trying to find a good game on the PSN store to buy.  I haven't made my mind up yet, but I figured I would ask this to get an idea of what to buy.  I also was curious what game you enjoyed on the PSN store.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2011)

Definitely Outland or Fat Princess.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2011)

The only game I actually bought was Noby Noby Boy, but it's a lot of fun!
You should definitely get From Dust when it comes out.


----------



## ATWA (Jun 17, 2011)

Joe Danger or Battlefield 1943


----------



## Xan (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll tell you a game that ISN'T my favorite, and that's Flower...What a pointless, stupid, just....UGH! But that's off subject, my favorite PSN games are the PS1 games, one in particular is Crash.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Jun 17, 2011)

It's either Castle Crashers, or Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World: The Game for me.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say burnout paradise with dlc buts that just me


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 24, 2011)

Xan said:


> I'll tell you a game that ISN'T my favorite, and that's Flower...What a pointless, stupid, just....UGH! But that's off subject, my favorite PSN games are the PS1 games, one in particular is Crash.



I respect your opinion, however, I feel that Flower is an artistic, emotional journey meant to be played for a short period of time. It is anything BUT stupid. It is a game with meaning that you, most likely, don't understand. That being said, my favorite is ~FlOw~. The music is just..grand.

I think my next favorite will be Journey, once it comes out.


----------



## Brad (Jul 25, 2011)

Metal Gear!


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 25, 2011)

inFamous was rally good, but you can also get it without Playstation store.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 28, 2011)

I really like Critter Crunch since I love puzzles, Fat Princess is fun but I always seem to suck at playing it online with anything but the Worker.


----------



## Brad (Jul 28, 2011)

Speaking of the store. I only started downloading my free games. Can I still download them?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 28, 2011)

magic the gathering is the only one i own (i guess?) got it free via playstation plus free month whoop whoop

poop on that, sony.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2011)

Brad said:


> Speaking of the store. I only started downloading my free games. Can I still download them?


 
As long as you redeemed the ones you want. Should be in your downloads list.


----------



## Brad (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay, awesome.


----------



## Caius (Aug 2, 2011)

Parasite eve.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2011)

Is fat princess any good?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 3, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Is fat princess any good?


 
It's pretty fun, not sure how the online still holds up though.


----------



## Zanee (Sep 29, 2011)

Fat Princess is amazing. Its my favorite game in the world xD


----------



## Brad (Sep 29, 2011)

Still haven't downloaded those games...


----------



## MartyGraw (Sep 25, 2012)

I prefer Metal Gear. That?s the game mostly I enjoyed a lot.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 8, 2013)

The Walking Dead

Or, for DLC, Nepal Chloe.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2013)

Definitely the Arm Wave/Spinner taunts in Uncharted 3.

Ohhh yeah B)


----------



## demoness (Jan 9, 2013)

Journey is my favorite.  The artistic direction was quite an experience.


----------

